# Rain bike/commuter - Raleigh? Recommendations?



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

The pleasure of maintaining my bike isn't what it used to be. I actually enjoy riding in rough weather though, so I'm thinking about getting a bike with disc brakes and gearing that is in the hub. What do you think of this Raleigh? Seems like 700 X 32 is about right. I ride 700 x 29 Gatorskins year round now, and like them pretty well at 90 psi. I've only ridden Ksyrium SLs in my current cycling life (which I've heard are harsh) so I'm looking forward to trying a conventionally laced and crossed wheel set. I'd put fenders and a rack on it.

Looks like this bike can be had for around $1,100.00, and again, I'm interested in others with similar specs. Please and thank you for your recommendations.

Raleigh Bicycles Cadent i11


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Full disclosure: I work at the aforementioned bike company, and, am from PDX originally...

I fricking love this bike. Have you ever ridden Alfine? It's like XT for trekking groups. It's the only internally-shifted bike that actually shifts WELL. Hydraulic disc brakes? Awesome.

The only thing that is going to rock more is when we get the Di2 Alfine... *drool*


----------



## dirttorpedo (Feb 20, 2009)

I have no experience with internal hubs, but I'm tempted to get one for my next commuter. Although I worry that I will hate the weight - I really appreciate an easy spinning wheel.

My main commuter is a Kona Dew FS, but am thinking of going a bit more old school. The hydro discs are great stoppers, but I like to work on my bikes as much as possible and am finding the whole hydraulic bleeding issue a real pain. My back up bike is an old aluminum hardtail that I built up fully rigid with v-brakes and I really like the bike. Don't find the wet weather braking much differnent either. And with slicks those rhynolights spin so nicely. I was going to stick some Magura rim brakes on that bike, but I'm rethinking that too because of my desire to simplify things.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Hard to argue with Arg - he knows what he's talking about. But the commuter bike I've been wanting is:

::T R A I T O R C Y C L E S::

Local company, discs, single front chainring for ease of maintainence, etc. And it's a looker as well.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, nothing against the Traitors. Those are great bikes.

Not So Top Secret -- One of Big R's staff spent a bunch of time at Traitor previously. We likes.



ChilliConCarnage said:


> Hard to argue with Arg - he knows what he's talking about. But the commuter bike I've been wanting is:
> 
> ::T R A I T O R C Y C L E S::
> 
> Local company, discs, single front chainring for ease of maintainence, etc. And it's a looker as well.


----------

